# CTRL + ENTER not working



## passion_unlimitedd (Aug 11, 2007)

in my IE Ctrl+Enter key combination is not working. can anyone tell me how to restore this.

Pls help.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 11, 2007)

u need new keyboard


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 12, 2007)

ya!! i also had this in mind!!!
happened with me too.

any help will be appreciated......


----------



## casanova (Aug 12, 2007)

Do this


> Click Start, Run and type CONTROL INETCPL.CPL
> Select Content tab, and click AutoComplete button
> In the Use AutoComplete for section, put a checkmark near Web addresses
> Click OK, OK to close the dialog.



source


----------

